# Rosebud's 2014 new beginning



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi peeps.
I feel like i am beginning a new way of growing so i wanted to start a new journal. 

On July 10th I flipped my girls to flower. These girls had vegged under LED's my first grow to be completely LED. I need to learn a lot. If you know how i used to grow, the pictures of the thinned out plants might surprise you. It does me. These are 6 new varieties for me. Let's see if I can remember them... I cookies, boysenberry, sunshine daydream, matriarch, northern lights (which i have wanted forever thanks to TCBud), Jack Herer (sativa leaning).... View attachment DSCF3113.jpg


View attachment DSCF3114.jpg


View attachment DSCF3115.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2014)

On the outside i have my Nurse Larry and two Satori's.  I ran out of room in the shed, so that is why the satori's are going outside. One just sexed this morning and I put her in the nice hole mr rb dug for me.

View attachment DSCF3117.jpg


View attachment DSCF3119.jpg


View attachment DSCF3120.jpg

[/ATTACH]




Thanks for stopping in, i appreciate it. I am dealing with HOT temps this week and next..105 and above. I think the hottest the girls in the shed have gotten is maybe 89 for a minute...mostly stays at 84 with the airconditioner on.  Nurse Larry and satori will be able to handle it. I am so glad they are in the ground this year and not in pots. I said i would never grow outside again and i am a big liar pants... Three plants this year. I hope to prune for no popcorn.


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 12, 2014)

Those outside plants are looking gooooood!   I am studying these lights right now for a purchase in time for flower.  You started this at the perfect time!  I hope you elaborate as I am a sponge for knowledge Rosebud.

 :watchplant:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 12, 2014)

Looking beautiful Rosebud.  Your outside Satori looks like it is going to be a monster.  I wish I could grow outdoors, even with the high temps we get--hope you are staying cool.  Can't wait to see the LED from start to finish.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2014)

St_Nick said:


> Those outside plants are looking gooooood!   I am studying these lights right now for a purchase in time for flower.  You started this at the perfect time!  I hope you elaborate as I am a sponge for knowledge Rosebud.
> 
> :watchplant:



Thanks St Nick, If you have any questions I am sure PJ can answer, lol. He is the led guru and is so very helpful.  Glad you stopped in Nick.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Looking beautiful Rosebud.  Your outside Satori looks like it is going to be a monster.  I wish I could grow outdoors, even with the high temps we get--hope you are staying cool.  Can't wait to see the LED from start to finish.




The big girl is Nurse Larry THG. The little ones are our favorite satori. I wish you could grow outside too. It is amazing how the heat doesn't faze them when they are in the ground compared to those pots you saw last year.  

Here's hoping it all works out. Come and see me... when you can leave your plants. I can't leave mine.


----------



## Tact (Jul 12, 2014)

I love those purple/pink looking LEDs, those sunflowers are quite rad as well.

I would grow flowers with my plants if I did it outside for sure. I might inside as well actually. Is there a specific (beautiful) flower that would do well with cannabis plants indoors? I guess the light cycle/feeding cycle, so it could just be raised with the litter, like a human baby raised amongst wolf pups.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2014)

Tact, I wonder how orchids would do?


----------



## Locked (Jul 12, 2014)

Looking good and green mojo Rose.  Is it dry where you are or do you have to deal with humidity too?  I have high humidity as well but I added an extra turbo fan to my flower tent to keep the air moving real good. I sure wish i could grow outside.  Unfortunately my state sucks.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2014)

Hammy, i am frightened to think what you could do outside! You would rock it i am sure. I hope your state starts sucking less soon. I have very strong opinions about your gov refusing a mothers request to bring in medical for her baby. He said she would be arrested. I believe that child died. I hope i am wrong about that...Oh dear, i am breaking politics rule, sorry. Are you able to keep your tent cool? I hope so.
We have very low humidity.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 12, 2014)

Thank goodness for the low humidity.  It makes it fairly easy to cool down when you have humidity that rivals that of the Sahara Desert--my humidity right now is 15% with temps at 97.  Rosebud, I absolutely plan on a visit to check out all your babies (I finally have a reliable plant babysitter) before summer is over.


----------



## MR1 (Jul 12, 2014)

Great start to your new beginning Rosebud, I know you will do well.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 12, 2014)

Awesome Rose! Looking great. Stay cool.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 13, 2014)

Looking great Rose,
Would you please elaborate on how large your flower space is and what LED's your using and how many watts?

Forgive me if its in your other journal.

(edit) OK, I found where you posted about your new lights.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2014)

Growdude, i am sorry you had to go dig thru to find out what i should have posted in the first place. These 2 LED's are 

www.topledgrowlight.com/reflector-led-grow-light-144x3w.html#.U8KHE_ldXK1 

 They both veg and flower plants. I love how they veg. Tighter nodes for sure.

Thanks for checking in GD.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm in Rose.  Can't wait to see what you can do with the Sunshine Daydream.  I've had that on my list for a while now.  Green Mojo to you...


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 13, 2014)

In for the new show, greenest of demure mojo to your lil plants


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2014)

PP, so very nice to see you. I will let you know about the sunshine daydream, She is a dream of a plant, so pretty. I will get a pic for you. It is over 100 F right now so don't want to go in the shed and make it hotter. I hope it isn't over 84 in there but I have to check. I will right before lights out. This would have been impossible with a HPS... 

Lyfespan. Thanks for the mojo..I think i need all I can get. Especially the demure kind. that is me. LOL


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 14, 2014)

looking good rose! the outdoor ones especially i bet they are going to explode in the next month before they start flowering


----------



## P Jammers (Jul 15, 2014)

Steady as she goes.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2014)

Not so steady PJ, the air conditioner hose came off the back, when i went to tuck them in it was 100F degrees in there... Can you say horse manure?  This morning it is 78 and they don't look like they got cooked. OMG... We have no idea how that happened. Now the hose is duck taped to the AC.... So irritated I was, but seeing them this morning looking ok, i sure hope they are. OF course we will have to wait and see won't we. Damnit!


----------



## Tact (Jul 15, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Not so steady PJ, the air conditioner hose came off the back, when i went to tuck them in it was 100F degrees in there... Can you say horse manure?  This morning it is 78 and they don't look like they got cooked. OMG... We have no idea how that happened. Now the hose is duck taped to the AC.... So irritated I was, but seeing them this morning looking ok, i sure hope they are. OF course we will have to wait and see won't we. Damnit!



That sucks, but everything is probably ok right?

It gets to a 100 in nature, then you cooled the room back down, kind of like that hot day came and went yeah?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2014)

We won't know if it stressed the plants for a while. I have plants outside in 105 that are great. Inside at 100 is STRESS. Heat outside is no problem if they have water... 
Inside is not ok.  I am thinking positive thoughts. Thanks Tact.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 16, 2014)

they will be fine rose it was just a day and probably not even a full day?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks kindbud, it was probably 7 hours.. They seem ok.. we will see. I am thinking good thoughts.


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 17, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Thanks kindbud, it was probably 7 hours.. They seem ok.. we will see. I am thinking good thoughts.



I'm only running the GH nute line up without the armor SI, had a couple 100 degree days where I was thinking the worst, but with just watering in the morning and early evening, they pulled through and actually flourished. Yeah im ought not get as large a yield, but that's the price of growing outdoors in some areas.


----------



## Locked (Jul 17, 2014)

I have faith in the Ganja Gods Rose....


----------



## P Jammers (Jul 18, 2014)

I want to think happy thoughts, but many of you thinking they will be alright I am sure is based on HPS tech. Heat with LED's which give off three times the useable light can be deadly, and I mean fast.

I hope they are okay, but I have seen first hand what can happen, and it ain't pretty.

Sending pink mojo.
:farm:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 18, 2014)

I sure miss swearing at a time like this. I did the final pruning PJ and have clones of all of them. The I cookies looks like nothing ever happened.  SSDD looks sad... I will get some pic's tomorrow. They are showing the reverse taco on some but not all leaves. I know for a fact that if they had been under hps they would be brown and crispy. 

How the hose came off the back of the ac unit still baffles me. It is taped and the tape checked am and pm now. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 18, 2014)

Dang, bummer on the added stress Rose. Hoping for the best for you. Green mojo


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2014)

Took some pic's for PJ this morning. I think the plants will survive. At what cost? who knows. 
But first,  this picture reminded me of Orangesunshine. Lets see if he looks in my journal. lol  This was out on the patio this morning... lovely cool 68.

View attachment DSCF3138.JPG


View attachment DSCF3126.jpg


View attachment DSCF3132.jpg


View attachment DSCF3131.jpg



Mr rb thinks this hydrangea is a little too big?  who needs to see out the dining room window anyway, there is pot out there.View attachment DSCF3137.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice Rosebud.


----------



## P Jammers (Jul 21, 2014)

I'd go straight water a minute. They look to have a good amount of N at this point. Remember, these will eat less than your normal feeding.

Other than that, I see no real damage and you should be fine in a week or so.
:farm:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2014)

Well that is the best news I have heard in a while. Thanks PJ.  It is a big worry. I hope they are ok.. These are beautiful genetics that i really didn't want to screw up.

WH, always nice to see you.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 23, 2014)

Looking good Rose. Glad they are ok


----------



## chazmaine420 (Jul 25, 2014)

Looking forward to LED updates. I have 3 of those same lights now. 2 in my veg tent and one in my flower room next to a 1000 w HPS. just started flowering a purple kush about a week ago. i got room for 2 more in there if this goes well.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2014)

That is great news Chazmaine. I am happy for you.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2014)

So ten days since the big stress and they are showing it this morning BUT, because these are such great genetics they have started to bloom.... Lots of crispy leaves at the bottom...seems the bottom of the plants took the heat the most.  Here is an update on the LED girls.  I think they look really said even tho they have had much cooler temps and fresh air with the shed double doors wide open.   I am so sorry that heat happened to these fabulous girls.
View attachment DSCF3147.JPG


View attachment DSCF3148.JPG


View attachment DSCF3149.JPG


View attachment DSCF3150.JPG


View attachment DSCF3151.JPG


View attachment DSCF3152.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2014)

The good news, is all three of my own satori seeds are girls and i stuck them outside with Nurse larry.View attachment DSCF3154.jpg


View attachment DSCF3153.JPG


----------



## MR1 (Jul 26, 2014)

To bad about the heat Rosebud, hopefully not to bad. Your outside plants look happy.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 27, 2014)

:ciao:

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey G13, where you been? Nice to see you!


----------



## chazmaine420 (Jul 27, 2014)

Rosebud, Heat may not be the problem. In my limited experience with LEDs they dont penetrate way down. I do LST in veg and ScroG in flower. I'm going for a flat canopy of buds with the lower plant cleaned out. Your plants are tall and thin, I find short and wide works best with LEDs. Just my two cents. I'll attach two pics, one of three plants before flower and one at harvest day. got over 6 oz in a 24 x 36 closet. 

View attachment dsc04345 (2).jpg


View attachment 67days-harvest.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks! What a lovely shot. These plants got too big in veg... I will go for short and fat next time.  That is a beautiful scrog.  

And heat was the problem, it got to 109 F outside and the tubing came off the back of the air conditioner that was vented out a window.. It was a 100 for several hours. Horrible. I can't believe they made it at all. If i had been HPS, they would be literal toast.

Thank you for checking in and i love any advice i can get on LED.  Very cool.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Jul 27, 2014)

Rosebud, I did a journal on that whole grow if your interested. Glad to help.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65671


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2014)

Just read that grow journal, very nice, thank you Chaz.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 28, 2014)

You do have a really beautiful scrog there.  Well done Chaz...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice,,,Rose.


----------



## sawhse (Jul 30, 2014)

:ciao: hey rose hope all is well.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Sawhse, nice to see you again.  You too WH, are you still working out of town?

You guys, i have a major confession. I suck at growing pot.

I have been running my LED's wrong. Was running on just "flower" and not Growth and flower!  Pj was kind enough to tell me that i could blow the lights doing that. How did i get so stupid? Is it old age or too much pot?  I don't remember ever reading on their web site that i should run both for flowering... Anyway, nothing is blown.

The plants are showing signs of their heat stress from a few weeks ago. It was 106 here yesterday but the shed stayed at 80. Thank goodness.

I have had a bad year of stupid mistakes in the grow room. 

Just want you all to know I know nothing about growing pot.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 30, 2014)

lol  Don't be so hard on yourself Rose.  I make so many mistakes in a day, its a wonder I'm still alive.  lol


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 30, 2014)

Don't be so hard on yourself Rosie....  you will continue to crank out the dank Im sure...  :48:


----------



## Locked (Jul 30, 2014)

You live you learn.  No need to be hard on yourself.  We have all had our moments.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 31, 2014)

For reals, don't be so hard on yourself. Hell, how many times I lose count of cap fills of nutes per watering can... Hell baked is usually the cause. But have yet to have too adverse affects. Your nurse Larry beans are thriving too! You rule Rose!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you for indulging me in my huge self pity. I guess the lesson is grows are like life, sometimes they suck and sometimes you are at the beach...However I have had a stupid growing year.  I thank each of you for the kind words. I don't know what I would do without you growing peeps.

Here is a morning picture of Nurse Larry.. and a baby satori that FINALLY sexed after 9 weeks or something crazy.

I still can't decide to cut up from the bottom or not...View attachment DSCF3179.jpg


View attachment DSCF3176.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 31, 2014)

very nice mrs rb---i would trim those bottoms and possibly even thin the middle just a tad---jmo


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you Orange. It got huge didn't it. It is peeking at the top of the fence. I know you will say to bend her over.... but I keep hoping she will start flowering. I will have to give some serious thought to pruning her up. It is too hot to do that heavy of a pruning now. I would be removing a third of the bush probably, and she doesn't need that stress in the 106 temps, you agree?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 31, 2014)

stress is no bueno---i worry more bout u working od in those temps than how ur plant would react---after looking at her again---IMO she needs to be cut waaay back---1/3 over all would cash u in huge colas---another IMO---u should do this thinning/cut back before she begins to flower---don't have to do it all at once---maybe just a little bit each night when it cools down a bit---u want her to be fully recovered from the haircut before she needs to direct her energy toward flowering


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2014)

You aren't talking topping at this stage are you?  Just the bottom 1/3?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 31, 2014)

i would trim the bottom and thin the middle too---no need to top when u can bend---u know im big on airflow to combat PM and prefer a few fat colas over a bunch of larf and popcorn---thinning and trimming redirects the plants energy towards those goals after the initial shock of being cut back


u wanna top something---i see 2 cuts u could make on the nurse larry before she takes off


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 31, 2014)

WOW!!  She got big on you Rose.  lol  Just the way I like my girls, {MOJO for a girl}, well done.  The little one is coming along fine as well.  Take care in that heat...


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 1, 2014)

I agree with OS. If your temps are still so high just do a little trimming after they are out of direct sun each day. Better to do it now before they start flowering. 
Just sizing it up in that recent pic, if that's a 6' fence she's def grown huge! Looking great Rose :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2014)

It is a 6 foot fence Ston~ NL handles the heat as well as satori... that is a nice thing about her.  How far up should I take her from the bottom?

OS, what are the two cuts you see?

PP I am glad you are here. Thanks!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 1, 2014)

If it were me, I'd say the bottom foot, foot and a half. I'd strip all the little stuff completely. Little branches too. Leave the longer larger branches that will yield something decent, and just strip the little stuff off them. 
When I did mine last week, within two days the top/main branches exploded with new growth


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok, because i have a bad knee it will be point and he cuts....YIKES. It will be fine. He has pruned my roses before and we lived thru that.  I will get on it some evening soon.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 1, 2014)

That larry is looking great, are you gonna cage Herat all?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Lyfespan, she is already in a cage...she kinda out grew it.  I am going to get busy trimming soon when the triple digits leave.... yikes it is hot.  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 1, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Hi Lyfespan, she is already in a cage...she kinda out grew it.  I am going to get busy trimming soon when the triple digits leave.... yikes it is hot.  Thanks for stopping by.



We have been just under the triples here, I just keep my fingers crossed and let the girls do what they do. I gotta get a roll of concrete mesh to cage y girls before they fill out too much more.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2014)

That is a good idea.. I am going to check on your girls now.


----------



## Kraven (Aug 1, 2014)

OMG Rose...looking great. I want to get into LED's myself just have not done the research, will follow your threat close. The outdoor ones look great, can't wait till we can do that where I'm at. My 8 ball Kush is in week three of flower, pop over and take a look, she is really shaping up nice.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 4, 2014)

She is looking nice. This is the I Cookies  that has been thru a lot of stress. She is a good girl. Wanted you to see this Hamster.

View attachment DSCF3195.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 4, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> She is looking nice. This is the I Cookies  that has been thru a lot of stress. She is a good girl. Wanted you to see this Hamster.
> 
> View attachment 216006



Uuuumm cookies


----------



## P Jammers (Aug 4, 2014)

She's purdy!

I am curious Rose, do the lower leaves have that little curl at the edge as in 2 nodes down?

For being hit with so much heat [was it 10 or so days ago now?] she certainly bounced back quickly. Are your other plants doing as well?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 4, 2014)

Here is a couple more of them.  The one with the black cord hanging down is Jack Herer, I think. They look like they were toasted PJ. I can't believe they are even considering blooming. They look like something nutrient wise might be happening too, but i am pretty much blaming it on the heat stroke. I haven' t fed them as I don't want to push them, they are or should be fragile.View attachment DSCF3194.jpg


View attachment DSCF3193.jpg
  Your asking about the fan leaf on the bottom right of the pic? Yes I think more have that. I haven't had a nute problem in a very long long time... so i am blaming it on heat, what are your thoughts PJ?


----------



## P Jammers (Aug 4, 2014)

I would say that for sure the heat had an effect on their overall health. Do you know where your RH is sitting? 

They certainly look like they are rebounding from here, but I don't see them every day. How do you think the rest look?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 4, 2014)

I think they all look bad, not horrible but bad.The I cookies look the best. The humidity outside is 12%. I can check tomorrow and see what it is in the shed. They are drinking more then they did in veg. I think they were in over 100 degrees for at least 7 hours. Now as warm as it gets in there is 84.  It gets lots of fresh air in the morning with the double doors open. 

I am glad I have clones. Some are huge and may go outside tomorrow.  Any advice I will take. Thanks for your help PJ.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 4, 2014)

ur od plants are looking great!


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 4, 2014)

and on that 1 plant that got hot id give her some nutrients after a day or too and make sure the soils nice and wet when a plant gets to hot its because of not enough water if it had enough water to cool its self down it probly would be as sad looking  i bet the pot was dry when it got to hot she just needs some water and some tlc and she will bounce right back!!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok, so everyone had a nice long drink of tea last night. 5 Gallons.  

Remember how i said i would never grow outside again? i seem to be a big liar pants. 

Wanted to show you how the real work gets done.View attachment DSCF3198.jpg


Wish I had knees like that!... I am off to fill those wonderful holes.


----------



## sawhse (Aug 6, 2014)

Heck ya. :-D :aok:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 6, 2014)

Looking excellent Rose!  I grow every summer in that triple digit heat, takes a bunch of water to keep em happy here.  I agree, pretty nice knees on your Mr.!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2014)

I don' t know how you guys do it even in your huge pots TC. I am finding it so much easier in the ground.  How much do you have to water?   It has been in the triple digits for a month. It has been a hotter then usual summer. Good to see you here. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Rose! Awesome! That pic of Mr RB gave a good chuckle  How many you got outside now? How's the big girl doing after the cleanup now that it's been a few days?


----------



## P Jammers (Aug 6, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Wanted to show you how the real work gets done.



Looks like you "worked it" just fine.

Good game!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2014)

Ston I have 8 outside now. The Larry had some tea and she seems good. She hasn't got used to her new hair cut yet. I will take a pic when she pretties up some.

The new baby's outside are a northern lights, jack herer, Matriarc, sunshine daydream. They are in shock from being in the ac'd house to 95 degree sun. I hope they look ok in the morning and think they will. 

PJ, mr rb tells me I am his hobby by keeping my hobby going. I couldn't do it without him this year... my knee is stupid. I am a lucky mr is feeling well enough to do it!!! win win.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah might take a little longer to recover since it's been so hot there. She'll perk up just wait


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 7, 2014)

I how I would rather have Mary chores,instead of my honey do list lol


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2014)

This is it...no more outside.
View attachment DSCF3201.jpg


View attachment DSCF3202.jpg
  The tall girls in the back are Satori, there are 3. The big plant is Nurse Larry.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 7, 2014)

looking nice rose!!!


----------



## Locked (Aug 7, 2014)

Noice!!!  I so wish I could grow outdoors.
 Man I am jealous.     A great big *FREE* light in the sky and a stupid Federal Scheduling and my State's ignorance keeps me from using it to grow some DANK without risking my Freedom.  Yeah that seems fair and makes sense....NOT!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2014)

Isn't that the truth Hammy. It is only a plant. My husband said, are you over you count? I said, I don't care if I am...he cares. lol  

I really wish you could grow outside Hamster, and I hope I am still around when you are showing us your od grows.  I wanna see your larry in the ground!  :Look out!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 8, 2014)

Hehehe, the mrs just got legal, and doubled our numbers! :yay: Look out next year!  Hamster, peep the Nurse Larry group grow thread. 

Can't wait to see your girls take off Rose! Green mojo as always :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi guys!
Here is the back yard in the heat of the day. 98 degrees, i think. Can you see nurse larry back there?View attachment DSCF3219.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Aug 10, 2014)

I like that.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 11, 2014)

i wish i could grow in my backyard


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2014)

Nice Landscaping.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, i appreciate you stopping by. 

We had 76 MPH winds yesterday. First it was a dust storm to beat all dust storms. Then some rain and more wind. The girls did fine... I stood by and watched those tall slender satoris blow and bend over and their big ole fan leaves turned upside down.  They aren't staked yet.   Went out this morning and everything is fine with the outdoors. 

The shed is a different story. The 109 day in July and the air conditioner hose came off and blew hotter air in the shed for 7 hours has hermied one of my girls and thus, sporadically pollinated in the shed.

My heart is a little broken. I don't want to grow in the shed again, but don' t know how to do it in this little house. We made it a 2 bedroom instead of a 3 bedroom.
I really can't believe how sad I am about these very special genetics in my shed. Just for the record, i do NOT blame the genetics. I myself would have hermied in that heat!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 13, 2014)

so sorry Rose


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Ston~, i can't believe how sad I am....


----------



## MR1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorry Rosebud, don't be sad to long, always another grow.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks, I know there will be another grow, it was these were such special plants. But I do have clones, that is the good news too.  Thank you mR1


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 13, 2014)

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks you guys for stopping by.  I appreciate the support when i was so depressed over the heat issues.
Here we are this morning.
View attachment DSCF3235.jpg


View attachment DSCF3236.jpg


View attachment DSCF3237.jpg


View attachment DSCF3238.jpg


View attachment DSCF3239.jpg


View attachment DSCF3240.jpg


View attachment DSCF3241.jpg


View attachment DSCF3242.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 24, 2014)

very nice rb...the satori is beautiful.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2014)

PP, I wish you and your wife were sitting on the patio right now smoking a bowl. It is a beautiful morning.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 24, 2014)

Looking beautiful Rose!


----------



## Locked (Aug 24, 2014)

Looking luscious Rose.....


----------



## MR1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice, your plants look healthy Rosebud.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for stopping by you guys, i appreciate it.  So today I had a great surprise of a special Jack Herer was ready to harvest.  She has been in the shed under great heat stress and boy was I surprised at the way she turned out. 

View attachment DSCF3249.jpg


View attachment DSCF3251.jpg


View attachment DSCF3255.jpg


Here is the great outdoors this morning, 
[/ATTACH]


----------



## bozzo420 (Aug 31, 2014)

fine looking garden Mrs. Rosebud.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 31, 2014)

love that stock, just wild man


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 31, 2014)

i would say this lady rosebud has 2 green thumbs---jack looks great after all that abuse she took---i also really like those trees u got going outside---were those pics taken today as well???---seems a bit odd there aren't big fat colas on them as well---how long have they been outdoors???


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for looking in OS. Jack surprised the heck outta me.  The nurse larry has been out all summer. The satori's went in the ground over a month ago now. They were really slow to sex. Then i at the last minute put some clones out and all are at the same stage of flowering. 

We are pretty north so I don't think there is anything i can do to expedite flowering..darn it.  Although, they are flowering fast now.  I will be in parka and mukluks harvesting in october with a heater on the patio.

I don' t think weeks outdoors are the same as weeks indoor do you?  Thanks again for stopping in all of you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice job Rose. Very Nice.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks Weedhopper, I am going to jar that Jack this morning. Looking like the other girls in the shed are getting close to harvest. Good thing as my stash is getting low. 
As always good to see you.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 2, 2014)

Glad to hear you're getting a harvest out of the shed! That jack looks great! The yard is looking beautiful too


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks Ston, but you have got me way beat.... I need a pound off the nurse for rso... I think i will have it.

As I was jarring the Jack i tasted some small buds that were all the way dry.. Oh dear. This is crazy speedy pot. This may make satori seem subtle.. And no cure... oh my. My neighbor needed assistance getting home. LOL 

THG, you need a clone of this.  Come soon, lol.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

Rose did you fortify the jack herr with anything, ie silica?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2014)

Why yes I did lyfespan, but not til after the fact of over heating. I put a little in all my outdoor holes too. I just started using it after reading about it here. I think Hammy brought it to my attention.  Do you use it? 

I  got 2 ounces dried off that poor little wonderful Jack Herer. That was nice considering the heat these girls went thru.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Why yes I did lyfespan, but not til after the fact of over heating. I put a little in all my outdoor holes too. I just started using it after reading about it here. I think Hammy brought it to my attention.  Do you use it?
> 
> I  got 2 ounces dried off that poor little wonderful Jack Herer. That was nice considering the heat these girls went thru.



I just added it at week 6 into flower, along with a lot of kelp extract, and I swear these girls go all day in the full sun on100 degree weeks without so much as a drooping leaf, they drink a lot more water but in return the buds are also developing at a great rate.

I'm running the GH armorSI at the heavy dose, 60ml to 20 gallons of nutes. I'm running the full line up from GH


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2014)

Here is an update from this morning... Thanks for stopping in.View attachment DSCF3266.jpg


View attachment DSCF3262.jpg


View attachment DSCF3256.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 5, 2014)

Time for some action...


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 6, 2014)

Your plants are looking great Rose.  The big one in the back with the roses is lovely.  Wish i were there.  :vap_smiley:


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 11, 2014)

plants are getting a late start


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

Kindbud, thanks a lot..not...lol When you live in the pacific northwest this is what ya get, in my desert anyway.  I will take some pic's this morning...they are finally putting on some bud...Last year i harvested in the middle of October. It is a worry, that is for sure.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice garden Rose! Everything looks very healthy!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank yo so much Am.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

I just looked back at my garden a year ago.. Lets compare.

View attachment DSCF2068.JPG




here is today...

View attachment DSCF3272.jpg


View attachment DSCF3267.jpg


View attachment DSCF3273.jpg


View attachment DSCF3269.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

I do believe the nurse larry is farther along than last year. That is a relief...

Here is Howard, helping his mom.View attachment DSCF3274.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 11, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Kindbud, thanks a lot..not...lol When you live in the pacific northwest this is what ya get, in my desert anyway.  I will take some pic's this morning...they are finally putting on some bud...Last year i harvested in the middle of October. It is a worry, that is for sure.



yeah looks like a november harvest they will make it hopefully ive had some got till november but im in the southeast


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

i harvested last year in the middle of October. You still think November? There will be snow in November.  It makes me so nervous to think of them not maturing enough.  Thanks for your input Kindbud.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 11, 2014)

Oct 20th at the earliest imo.... most of mine are going to come down oct 10-20 and they r a lil farther then u i think you will be fine


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 12, 2014)

purdy garden there mom......


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 12, 2014)

I'll be doing some OD next year now that I'm legit. Will have to secure it somehow.


Your girls are lookin beautiful, Rose! :aok:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 12, 2014)

Looking sweet in the bed area. Love the Day Lily MJ mix.  What is up with the frame?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2014)

It is my entrance to the south fork ranch silly. LOL... it is to hold the tarp that got put on today that takes two people to pull it up and over... It got to 39 last night. No rain..and it is supposed to be up to the 60's at night in another week.  This is a nervous time for me and a lot of other people up north I would imagine.  Mr rb fixed that for me. 

Hey TC, should i have knee surgery even if I am scared to death?


----------



## bozzo420 (Sep 12, 2014)

fine looking garden Rose.  They must be locked  up here. I wish I could free mine.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2014)

It is a wonderful site bozzo, to see those tops in swaying in the sun. It makes me happy everytime...then nervous that they are seen or maybe i am  just a little paranoid.  Thank you for stopping in.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 13, 2014)

Miss Rosebud, of the double green thumb tribe, your garden is proof of your growing prowess. Looking real good. Peace.

PS,
"mother`s little helper" is on the job, playing watch dog.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you Yooper for stopping in. Yes, he is a helper and had a huge bark. 
I had no idea i was in the double green thumb tribe.  YAY!!!!! I need a tribe.
Thank you.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey Rose, keep your head up. You'll get a harvest! It's gonna be good. Green mojo my friend. Peep my latest


----------



## Beemer (Sep 16, 2014)

Good evening weed Rosebud. Very nice back yard. I have 3 very large girls and I don't think they will make it to harvest. It's tough up here to get to the end. Your girls are budding and look very healthy so you should make it unless Mother Nature has other things in mind. Happy Days


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 17, 2014)

Good luck yall hope yall make it to harvest couldn't see growing sativas up their with the short season my sativas started eary and still wont be dont till around oct 10-20 i think u will be fine tho i like letting them go into the cold days and a couple frosts been getting down to the 50s at night low 70s in the day going to get into the 40s next week im not worried about it mojo for ur finish!!


----------



## bozzo420 (Sep 17, 2014)

only way to grow Sativa's up here is in a greenhouse. What we need is a super early girl. the only tomato's I can grow are early girls.  But you would be surprised how much cold the girls can take. When you go out and find them froze.....don't pull them. When it warms up they will recover. Unlike tomato's. When they freeze....their gone.


----------



## Beemer (Sep 17, 2014)

The sativa's that I have we thought they were indicas. It's an unknown strain from India. I planted 5 seeds and got 5 females. After about a month in the ground it became obvious they were sativa's and now it's getting obvious they don't like our weather and just don't want to start flowering. To big to force with darkness so it's what it is. Sorry Rosebud didn't  mean to carry on.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2014)

View attachment DSCF3291.jpg


View attachment DSCF3292.jpg


View attachment DSCF3296.jpg


View attachment DSCF3295.jpg


View attachment DSCF3294.jpg


View attachment DSCF3300.jpg
Here is a little update:

​

THanks for stopping in.


----------



## Beemer (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow nice yard Rosebud. great looking plants and very healthy looking also. You are going to have a lot of bud by the time those are done. very nice :aok:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 18, 2014)

they all look great Rosie...   Hope the cold holds off for you....   :48:


----------



## Locked (Sep 18, 2014)

Looking great Rose....sure wish I could grow outdoors. I am jealous.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 19, 2014)

Beautiful pics rose looking nice!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you Kindbud. The weather is holding out so far...

Hammy if you grew outdoors it would be scary. Can you imagine your cut od? You would be able to hurt someone with your rock hard Larry's.

Thank you Beemer and Jaam.... It is sure fun to have that grow outside. love it.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh and those 2 plants ddo look pretty similar to me from the pics atleast


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks Kindbud, they are supposed to be different varieties, but they sure look identical to me.


----------



## MR1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks good Rosebud, I hope the tarp doesn't hurt the buds too much. I can't cover my Satori's.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2014)

Here is the  tarp without a picture of MR RB...oops.

View attachment DSCF3311.JPG​
View attachment DSCF3313.jpg


View attachment DSCF3317.jpg


View attachment DSCF3318.jpg


View attachment DSCF3319.jpg


View attachment DSCF3315.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2014)

MR 1, thanks I think it will just misshape them for a minute..I hope.


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 25, 2014)

Rose the garden looks great, I hope the weather is kind to you.


But this guy looks like trouble to me, probably what we call a "back biter"  

View attachment DSCF3313.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2014)

Bwana we have had standard poodles for years, and this little girl Kali, named after Kalichakra, the plant i was harvesting when a lady throws this terrier thing at us and said she was chasing cars.   We looked for her home and never found it and one of our dogs had just died and our other dog was so sad, he said the girl would work. And boy is she interesting... She has never bitten a person, but she bout kills the poodles.  I have actually become quite fond of the little darling hell on wheels girls she is.  

How are you bwana? So nice to see you. I will tell Kali you say hi. She would lick you.


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 25, 2014)

Rose, Kali's cute as a button....but that smirk on her face tells the truth  Maybe she was helping clean up MJ leaves off the ground, it takes more than a cute handkerchief to win me over 

I hope you & Mr.RB are doing well, winter is coming soon...stock up on meds while you can.

We're doing good over here, most of the loved ones are winning their battles for life. Hailey is cancer free now, the beast is dead :banana:...and Pap's tincture was the ticket :headbang2: No Oxi's needed, no after effect issues from those darn things.

All is good again, but now I'm buried playing catch up on life. Trying to find time to see the peeps at MP, but got the girls coming out faster than I can keep up...I'll get it.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2014)

Bwana that is the best news about Hailey, omg, she was so very sick. Did the tincture help her?. Don't ya find there are so many people that you wish you had enough oil for? I am hoping for a big big harvest just for the rso.  You made the tincture? What did you use?

I seem to be full of questions.  Glad you like Kali, she was waiting to get the two boys. Attitude I guess.  So good to get caught up a little. SUch great news. Thanks Bwana.


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 25, 2014)

Rose the tincture was a God send, a true miracle,,,she had a great appetite thru chemo, eliminated her nausea, eliminated all pain issues(from chemo/radiation & kidney removed), no anti-depressants needed. I supply to 3 patients now, the list would grow massively if it was legal here.

The biggest problem is helping minors like Hailey, you're going to prison for a long time here. I had a huge argument with the Team of Doctors, they knew she was taking it because of the 4 blood tests a week. They called me in for a conference, and it didn't go well....for them  5 doctors & 2 fellows against me & my freedom, I won in the end...but didn't make any friends in that room.

I take 5 oz. of my best primo buds, and put in a big mason jar....pour a bottle Everclear on top, then turn it twice a day for 30 days...dark cool location. Then I mash the buds in the jar, and strain all into a pot. Cook at 145 deg. F(no higher), and evaporate the liquid down to 4 fluid oz....it's very strong, 3 drops under the tongue....you're good for 4-6 hrs. A 1 oz bottle would last her 1 1/2 weeks or so, depending on aggressiveness of treatment schedule. I made her caramel & hard candies too, for travel and safer self use.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2014)

I wonder how the tincture would compare to RSO.  It takes a pound of pot to make 2.5 syringes. There is no alcohol in the final product of rso, I hope and think.  I will be making some more this fall, i am wondering if the tincture would be better for some people. The rso will hurt ya if you take too much and your toast for a lot of hours. Mostly sleep and drool. Which if your really sick is good for you too. hm  I would appreciate your thoughts. I have a Harlequin in flower that i can't wait to try out. I have a relative with breast cancer and she can't deal with any high...so  maybe a harlequin tincture.... Thanks for the  idea.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 25, 2014)

bwanabud said:


> Rose the tincture was a God send, a true miracle,,,she had a great appetite thru chemo, eliminated her nausea, eliminated all pain issues(from chemo/radiation & kidney removed), no anti-depressants needed. I supply to 3 patients now, the list would grow massively if it was legal here.
> 
> The biggest problem is helping minors like Hailey, you're going to prison for a long time here. I had a huge argument with the Team of Doctors, they knew she was taking it because of the 4 blood tests a week. They called me in for a conference, and it didn't go well....for them  5 doctors & 2 fellows against me & my freedom, I won in the end...but didn't make any friends in that room.
> 
> I take 5 oz. of my best primo buds, and put in a big mason jar....pour a bottle Everclear on top, then turn it twice a day for 30 days...dark cool location. Then I mash the buds in the jar, and strain all into a pot. Cook at 145 deg. F(no higher), and evaporate the liquid down to 4 fluid oz....it's very strong, 3 drops under the tongue....you're good for 4-6 hrs. A 1 oz bottle would last her 1 1/2 weeks or so, depending on aggressiveness of treatment schedule. I made her caramel & hard candies too, for travel and safer self use.



Glad to read this, nothing boils my blood more than ** red tape put in place by wrong doers trying to keep their agenda from the public so they continue sleeping at night.


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 26, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I wonder how the tincture would compare to RSO.  It takes a pound of pot to make 2.5 syringes. There is no alcohol in the final product of rso, I hope and think.  I will be making some more this fall, i am wondering if the tincture would be better for some people. The rso will hurt ya if you take too much and your toast for a lot of hours. Mostly sleep and drool. Which if your really sick is good for you too. hm  I would appreciate your thoughts. I have a Harlequin in flower that i can't wait to try out. I have a relative with breast cancer and she can't deal with any high...so  maybe a harlequin tincture.... Thanks for the  idea.



My dear Rose: I'm not qualified medically/chemically to prescribe, but will give you my thoughts. My apologies for misdirecting your wonderful grow thread.

How many ml's of fluid are your "2.5 syringes" ?

>*As caregivers we have to make intelligent decisions to help our loved ones. They look to us for answers to their discomfort, and us to prescribe necessary levels of medication to help alleviate symptoms. *

Each patient has to be addressed on an individual basis: age, body weight, sensitivity to medication, level of pain, etc....The more powerful the medication, the more difficult to find the "sweet spot" for relief. Careful experimentation and monitoring patient's response is critical, detailed patient notes are very helpful.

Hailey was a special case, being under 70lbs. at her low point...made medicating tricky. If she got "stoned", she slept happily...but if you sleep continuously you don't eat...thus lose more weight. As you lose weight, the bodies ability to handle chemo/radiation, becomes a challenge...you become sicker. The key is to medicate, but be able to live a quality life,,,continue to thriving member of society. Laying on a couch wasted isn't quality of life, it's just passing time....it's just waiting to die. My little one wasn't going out that way, a fully functional enthusiastic youthful existence was the goal....and we achieved that.

Staying completely natural in nutes, soil, and bug free is important. Finding the right strain for relief, and maturing the trichs to amber/caramel is best for meds. The tincture is easy to change levels of dosage, 2 drops in morning, 4 drops with increased discomfort, etc..I made candy for her to safely travel publicly with meds, she could administer as needed...thus living a totally normal teenage life. She got a body "thump" from the meds, and didn't get high....if she medicated at too high a rate, she felt like her feet moved in slow motion...kinda like her leg fell asleep. BTW:My patients all put the drops under the tongue for 30-45 seconds, then rinse/drink orange juice...seems to "cut/clean" the taste out nicely.

The Everclear was used in this case, because it stripped all of the needed effective meds, and guaranteed to be a sterile base. Alcohol boils at 173F, but THC starts to break down at 180F...so it's a trade off in retaining effective chemicals. I'm not willing to lose strength of meds, to eliminate minute alcohol elements.  When consuming 2-4 drops per interval, the alcohol isn't an issue...unless the patient is against consuming for some reason. It took me about 4 hrs. to evaporate the concoction, running 145F with a candy thermometer. A food grade glycerin could be substituted as the steeping fluid, but a different cooking method would be used to extract. Many use the glycerin type for food/drink medicating, and is just as effective.

Cancer patients all have a side effect from chemo, it destroys and screws up their taste buds. Foods they used to love, taste like crap during treatment, weird stuff tastes good(like chocolate covered pickles)...kind of like a pregnant lady goes through. I read a book about cooking for cancer patients, explain how not to let them eat certain foods...especially their favorites. Smells become very sensitive to them, cologne/aftershave/perfume is hated, fresh bread is loved....Hailey could "smell" the chemo treatment room from 100 feet away. So finding a medication that doesn't turn their stomach is paramount, once again individual needs must be met.

I think the Tincture would work great for your friend with breast cancer, it allows her to continue a happy and normal life. The traditional meds cause many problems:wasted and just sleep, terrible dreams, addiction issues later, loss of appetite, constipation issues, etc. I would have her try a couple recipes, and see what works best for her. The tincture during the day, RSO for night time sleeping maybe. I helped my mother thru 2 bouts of breast cancer, the tincture worked great....other MJ meds should also work fine.

I'd be glad to help in anyway needed, feel free to drop me a line...or start a thread....best wishes to your friend, yourself & Mr.RB


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2014)

:goodposting:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 26, 2014)

Do you know you got it goin on in here? Seriously Rose, your OD looks amazing!


----------



## learning2fly (Sep 30, 2014)

very nice looking outdoor Rose.

and to bwanabud, thank you for sharing all of your information!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2014)

Bwana, thank you so much, now i have it where i can always find it. Thank you for the time you spent writing it out for me.

Have an update of the garden, it is getting closer, i will miss those pretty plants when they are gone. But we will continue to enjoy them another way, huh.



View attachment DSCF3350.jpg


View attachment DSCF3349.jpg


View attachment DSCF3346.jpg


View attachment DSCF3345.jpg


View attachment DSCF3343.jpg


View attachment DSCF3342.jpg​
The white spots are sun spots from a drop of water. I was cooling them off when it was 109 and it left its mark.

Thank you for looking at these girls.


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow Rose :clap:

They are ginormous, looking happy & great,,,Huge healthy leaf sets too...congrats on a great growing year :aok: 

Props to you & Mr.RB


----------



## MR1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Looking good Rosebud, buds are are putting on weight. Had a high of 33f today , my Satori buds are about half as big as yours.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice Rose.  You will have your work cut out for ya.  Looks like lots of trimming.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 4, 2014)

Beautiful! :heart:


----------



## kaotik (Oct 4, 2014)

:aok:
great job rose, they look spectacular


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 4, 2014)

Wish my back yard was as awesome as yours Rosie....  they all look GREAT...  :48:


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 4, 2014)

Just lovely


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you very much all of you. Wish you were all here.

I found my first PM yesterday on a plant the didn't have enough room between plants for good air circulation. That is probably my fault of putting them too close together. I over reacted probably and threw a lot of it away. I figure if i have all that beautiful cannabis why keep anything with a hint of mildew.  So now that gives more air to the ones beside her to finish. I will keep a good eye on all the plants as this is a first for me on pot. Have had it on roses and don't keep roses that are prone.  

The weather is cooperating no rain and low humidity. I think the satoris are ready as they are solid cloudy but i fear I am a bit greedy and want the most I can get out of them. I took a sample but it hasn't dried yet.

Thanks to all of you who stop in and take the time to post. I 'preciate ya'll.


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 5, 2014)

Rose the PM is a real pain in the neck....just watch the other girls now, spores are guaranteed to be in the air....and looking for a new plant to start attacking.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2014)

There is a perfectly good rose that can have the mold spores.... I will be watching the girls closely.. In fact....Thank you Bwanabud, so glad you are here......:bolt:


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 5, 2014)

Rose, I can speak for all the members at MP,,,,we're really glad you are here, love your upbeat attitude 

And so proud/happy that you & Hammy were both made Mods....a very deserving pair.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2014)

That's the nicest thing I have heard all day, thank you so much. I realize there are big gaps I have in my education but the others folks sure make up for it.  It is people like you and so many others that make this place my home.  Thanks Bwanabud. I am pretty impressed with all you have done your own self!


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 5, 2014)

ahhhhh, "Home is where the heart is" Rose


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 6, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Thank you very much all of you. Wish you were all here.
> 
> I found my first PM yesterday on a plant the didn't have enough room between plants for good air circulation. That is probably my fault of putting them too close together. I over reacted probably and threw a lot of it away. I figure if i have all that beautiful cannabis why keep anything with a hint of mildew.  So now that gives more air to the ones beside her to finish. I will keep a good eye on all the plants as this is a first for me on pot. Have had it on roses and don't keep roses that are prone.
> 
> ...


I'm having the same decisions over here too, trying to not be greedy, but the girls look like they are still gaining?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2014)

Found another small plant with PM, will take her down today.  

Lyfespan, i am thinking it is warm outside, this is the perfect time to start harvesting.  I may change my mine though. ha.


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 7, 2014)

Rose, pull them while you can...it will race through the entire crop. I use Serenade to hold it at bay, till the late girls can finish...but wait 2 weeks before smoking.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2014)

Bwana, I think it is too late to use anything now. I will be diligent today. The fault lies with me for not cutting these smaller girls up from the bottom. I decided (dumb) to lst the bottom.... Orangesunshine told me not to, but i didn't listen and should have. So it is the small girls that are close together and not cleaned up from the bottom.  Grower error.

The Nurse and satori are the big one that if they get it i may croak.  I will report back, thanks for the heads up. I should have known better.


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 7, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Found another small plant with PM, will take her down today.
> 
> Lyfespan, i am thinking it is warm outside, this is the perfect time to start harvesting.  I may change my mine though. ha.



I have been pulling them down slowly, letting certain ones get a lil more pot time, looks like we had the final season heat wave, temps will be dropping in the evenings and getting damp, I know I want the plants down before that's how's up.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2014)

I wanted to wait till next week as i have help coming, but I don't think i will make it to next week.  Good luck with yours lyfespan.


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 7, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I wanted to wait till next week as i have help coming, but I don't think i will make it to next week.  Good luck with yours lyfespan.



Thank you, looks like either way we both will have a lil winter stash.


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh btw I have been watering with ice water before trimming, man this makes the leaves just snap off do to such  turgical pressure, made the spinner work even better.


----------



## Kindbud (Oct 7, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2014)

My husband too this one right after i finished it, this is satori.View attachment DSCF3356.jpg


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 7, 2014)

yum, yum, yum Rose....enjoy


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 7, 2014)

Rosebud`s buds are NICE. Congrats.


----------



## learning2fly (Oct 8, 2014)

satori = heaven

nice big bud rosebud. satori is one of my two favorite plants ever,....even tie with cindy99


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 8, 2014)

Lovely kola Rose! How's the new trimmer holding up?  I hope the p/m stays away. 

Sometimes indoor growing seems so much easier to me. OD growing would have my nerves fried lol.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## learning2fly (Oct 8, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Sometimes indoor growing seems so much easier to me. OD growing would have my nerves fried lol.
> 
> !




one of the nicest parts about an indoor garden,......the predictable weather! 
always sunny and 75


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2014)

Here is some more of the cola's from the satori we took yesterday and today.  She was so pretty. Didn't have any fade. She must have liked the ph of the soil which is a shock to me.

I really like using the salad spinner cutter but i can't bear to  put the tops in it. AND, the buds dry way fast. I am going to have to move my drying closet, they were jarred in 24 hours. The colas will take 4-5 days. 

I am happy with the harvest of this one satori. Thank you so much for stopping by the garden. View attachment DSCF3359.jpg


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 8, 2014)

WooHoo !!! Nice Rose, very nice....those will help get thru the long winter


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Lovely kola Rose! How's the new trimmer holding up?  I hope the p/m stays away.
> 
> Sometimes indoor growing seems so much easier to me. OD growing would have my nerves fried lol.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



I think outdoor is a walk in the park compared to indoor. It is nerve wracking at the end that  A. no one steals it  and B no mildew.  So far so good.

But they took 113 degree days, they stood up to high winds, all they asked for was water and a little food. The birds took care of the big bugs and the other beneficials took care of everything else. 

My last two indoor grows had issues...so at this moment i vote od is easier.

Thanks AM!

L2F, i like cindy too. I didn't get much of a harvest from her but i am sure that was grower problem. I need to try her again sometime.

Thanks Yopper and Bwana.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Your Satori looks real good Rosebud, excellent job.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2014)

I hope so Bwana, i better start some more seeds just in case. This is a crazy hobby. more more more... That is the way we roll. Got to have plenty for medicine, and plenty for me to keep me going... I introduced satori to Mr rb as my best friend.  I may have a problem. lol


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 8, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I introduced satori to Mr rb as my best friend.  I may have a problem. lol



:rofl: Work thru it, a big bowl for Mr.RB will do wonders


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you MR1...pretty fun harvest.


----------



## Kindbud (Oct 9, 2014)

some nice nugs their rose!! enjoy :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks Kindbud, it is nice to have satori in the house again. I have been out for a month. Those seemed like big colas to me... we will see how they dry. How is your trimming coming?


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 9, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I introduced satori to Mr rb as my best friend.  I may have a problem. lol



:rofl: too funny :48: .......but I know the feeling


----------



## Kindbud (Oct 9, 2014)

oh u know work work work smoke then work still got so much to do got 2 turning purple gonna push em too november and hope it gets colder  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2014)

Ok, this outdoor year is over.... What a bunch of work for this old lady. My gosh. Had 4 people helping most the time...took three days. 

You guys didn't even miss me did you?   Here is some pic's of the harvest and the very sad looking back yard where all the beauty was.View attachment 226.jpg


View attachment 227.jpg


View attachment 228.jpg


View attachment 225.jpg


View attachment 220.jpg


View attachment 222.jpg



Thanks for all your support this year and for stopping in.... PHEWY!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 20, 2014)

What a fantastic end for your grow season! Thank you for sharing it with us Rose. 

How long will all that keep you smoking?


----------



## MR1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Congrats Rosebud, nice harvest.  I did wonder where you went, busy days.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> What a fantastic end for your grow season! Thank you for sharing it with us Rose.
> 
> How long will all that keep you smoking?




I need a pound of Nurse larry to make RSO. I also need a bit for tincture. The Satori should last me a good long time. I share a lot with my daughter and the friends helping me trim so I should be in good shape.  I have no idea what i took in yet, needs a dry to find out for sure. I am hoping for a pound and a half but we will see. 

THanks AM. Thanks MR1 for noticing my absence.... Mr rb asked me why i didn't grow more then just 1 nurse larry, I told him i guessed the others were males... sure glad i only had one. Here is a pic of her stem.View attachment 214.jpg


----------



## bozzo420 (Oct 20, 2014)

I noticed you were gone and had a good idea where you were. good crop Mrs. Rosebud.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks bozzo.  My yard looks bare but the cupboards will be full.


----------



## P Jammers (Oct 20, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Thanks bozzo.  My yard looks bare but the cupboards will be full.


My guess, you may get over that yard.


So what's next in the lineup?
:farm:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2014)

In my shed at this moment are 3 Harliquin, 2 Instant cookies, 1 Boysenberry, 1 northern lights and something else i can't remember at this moment. My clone closet is full and so is my heart with gratitude that I have generous friends that give of their time, their knowledge, their patience, their genetics. This is the best hobby in the world with the nicest people.  
Pj, had a beautiful norther lights of yours in the yard...She was a small plant with a huge colas... I am guessing 3 oz off her.  I may be wrong, but she was a great producer. Thank you.  
I am going to go take a tiny semi dry not cured taste of Nurse Larry. What a gal.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 20, 2014)

Nurse Larry. What a gal."   I love it rosebud Im always on the og kush - _ - lol


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 20, 2014)

Rosebud,
Bountiful harvest you have there, great job, congrats.


----------



## bud88 (Oct 21, 2014)

Amazing job Rose!!!! Will make some great medicine! :aok:


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 21, 2014)

I thought you were probably harvesting your crop...Well done Rosebud.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 21, 2014)

congrats on a successful season rose 
i agree, the yard looks a little empty now   ..but jars will be full. an even trade-off


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice, haul rose. I'm feeling you on the empty yard, my pool is looking pretty bare with most of my girls down.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 22, 2014)

Cyber hug Rose......... looking great......... I'll be around.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2014)

I have missed you G, please come by more often, hope everything is ok with you.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 23, 2014)

I was just thinking the same thing Rose, I haven't seen 13 around for a while.  Welcome back man.  If you were gone that is....


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah, he kinda dumped us for a bit. So nice he came home.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey Rosie  I got a crazy pm here overnight that I forwarded to you...  take a look when you have a second....  :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 25, 2014)

I knew exactly where you were my friend  Congrats and :48:

It sure is kinda sad once theyre all down and the yard is empty. BUT, then we burn one and smile. Until next season! Now time to reap the bounty of a successful harvest. And get some rest! haha.

JAAM, bummer on the PM. Have had it hit overnight in the past. Sucks big time!


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 25, 2014)

Great job Rose, what a great journal. its time to enjoy the fruits of your labour.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2014)

It is so nice to have you back dman. Really.

So here is miss braggy pants showing you a bit of the harvest. View attachment harvest 2014 001.jpg


----------



## Beemer (Oct 25, 2014)

Very nice harvest Rosebud. Congrats. :clap::48:


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 25, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> It is so nice to have you back dman. Really.
> 
> So here is miss braggy pants showing you a bit of the harvest. View attachment 219215





ooooh yeah, I do love a multi jar pic. :clap:


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh yeah! Love it!!


----------



## kingsransome (Oct 26, 2014)

very nice haul rose, a nice finish for you indeed:fly:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks Dman, where did that cool pic you posted go, it is fine to post it..really.

Thank you Beemer, it is pretty fun to have full jars again. This was my best harvest ever.

Ston~ couldn't of done it with out you. Thanks for always being here.

Kingsransome, so nice to see you over here in my journal, what a treat.


----------



## kingsransome (Oct 26, 2014)

the treats all mine rose nice work:48:


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 26, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Thanks Dman, where did that cool pic you posted go, it is fine to post it..really.
> 
> Thank you Beemer, it is pretty fun to have full jars again. This was my best harvest ever.
> 
> ...




Rose I posted it late last night after i had a few and this morning I Felt it wasnt right in your journal but if i have your approval here it is, Lots of Larry jars from 2011.

View attachment Sept 16 2011 001.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2014)

A lovely site to behold!  Way to grow Dman.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 26, 2014)

haven't been around much so i'm trying to catch up on things.  how long have u been using LED Grow Lights,  n how do u think they r doing with the plants,, r they producing more then the HPS Flowering Lamps,, getting more Yield ???


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 27, 2014)

Very nice Dman... Such a beautiful site to behold...full jars


----------



## October420 (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow...I'm very impressed. It's hard to look away from such beauty. That makes me want to raise the bar.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 28, 2014)

Don't you just love it when the jars get refilled? I just flipped mine, croppin' Jan 1st 

Great job :aok:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 14, 2014)

ur plants r lookn awesome,, hope that mine comes close to thats ,, wish y'all were closer,, i'd share ,, rewards with ya'll
 happy 420
 also ,, looks like the LED Grow n Flowering grow lights r really working


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 3, 2015)

You are able to save meds from 2011? WoW that's either control or you got more then you know what to do with. Sitting hear looking at my half jar that cost $110 .

Very nice harvest Rosebud and Dman.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2015)

I am not understanding meds from 2011?

Last year oops 2013 I got busy in October and made the rick simpson oil, that took care of 2 pounds. 

This year, i have a lot. Gave my daughter a lot. Have some RSO half way made... It is too cold to do it outside. I have more dried herb then I am comfortable with. I really need to be able to cook outside soon.. First nice day, and I am there... 

Stank it is only because this was an outdoor grow that I can get that much. Inside I am lucky to get 2-3 oz off a plant.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh the Larry OG was from Dman hear I am thinking how gangsta Rose must be with scare face poster on her wall LOL. I thought both jar pics was yours Rose.

I'm hoping for 2 OZ a plant. Just watched a CNN on medical MJ good CBD strain is charlettes web


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, that is the one that is so wonderful for kids with seizures.... I love watching all these new documentaries centered around our very own plant.

That really made me laugh at the poster being mine...that is funny right there..


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 4, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Oh the Larry OG was from Dman hear I am thinking how gangsta Rose must be with scare face poster on her wall LOL. I thought both jar pics was yours Rose.
> 
> I'm hoping for 2 OZ a plant. Just watched a CNN on medical MJ good CBD strain is charlettes web




Yes, im so gangsta I was forced to hang my scarface pic in the basement by the wife, lol  but if i was gonna take a pic of all those jars that was the best pic for the background. imo


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nothing wrong with it bro I love that poster seen it at the flea market. I'd hang it in my garage ( wife won't allow cool stuff in house) . Looks like the nice one with a frame. 

I got a small corner of the basement I can hang up my pot ,stuff etc.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 5, 2015)

Mornin all,, a happy high to all


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2015)

Good morning Lovb. How the heck are you doing?


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 6, 2015)

doin good,  n U ??  makin up DIY project 5 Gallon bucket  Cloning machine, will hold 8  plants


----------



## happyhunter (Feb 27, 2015)

thanks for the advise and i like your setup


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice job Rose.


----------



## bALLACK (Apr 9, 2015)

Huge beasts and such nice buds great job!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you ballack, nice to see you here.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 10, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> It is so nice to have you back dman. Really.
> 
> So here is miss braggy pants showing you a bit of the harvest. View attachment 219215



That is a beautiful harvest Rosebud. I am impressed with your skills. :cool2:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you, it is really fun huh. That harvest is still being made into a lot of meds.. I am thankful and ready to do it again! woo hoo.

Thnaks bongo.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2015)

Please send Meds :Care of,,WEEDHOPPER,,BR549 Hopper Texas.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2015)

Awe, you need meds WH?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2015)

Yesssss,,,i feel weel weak. Me have fever.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh honey, I am so sorry, should I call 911?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2015)

No ,,,probly just send Meds,,ill be ok,,laying here in the floor. Helpppppp.

Lol,,,,no im high right now from some Dank called "FLO",,,,YEHAAAAA


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2015)

Love ya WH.  I hope it gets to you at that addy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2015)

BR549 was HEE HAW,,,remember That show?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2015)

What was that show? I don't remember it... tell me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2015)

http://memegop.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/HeeHaw550.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2015)

That is funny, i remember the show but not the address. Thanks WH.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 13, 2015)

I think that was his phone number wasn't it???  lol  Just showed my age huh.??


----------



## SquidyPacheco (May 20, 2015)

Aloha Rose
 All your plants look amazing as usuall, im interested in watching the led and how it preforms from start to finish... have you budded under led before?? and what strains are under the led??


Squid


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone for stopping by.  Hey Sqiudy, nice to see you. I have grown several strains with LED now. I like them very much.  I usually veg under T5's but i did finally veg under the LED's and I like them. The most amazing thing to me is somehow they feed the plants. I have been trying to keep my mom's geranium alive since she died 8 years ago. well, this was the first time it was under LED and i fed it nothing and it's leaves were 3 times, at least 3 times bigger. I would love to put some tomatoes under there too.  Glad you are back Sp aloha.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2015)

Well things are happening at rb's house. Full blown male, Freedom Baby in the bathtub, has pollinated Harlequin,( thanks OS for your help) and is now waiting to pollinate a freedom baby that isn't quite ready yet.  So that is all fun and exciting. Here is Harley full of pollen and even the boys little white flowers. 

View attachment 012.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2015)

Here is a pic of some little teenagers that went outside yesterday..

View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment 001.jpg


----------



## umbra (May 22, 2015)

very nice:smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2015)

Ok, so now for my problems... See that girl up there with the bad leaves from a few weeks ago? I don't know what that is but i think it has stopped.

My real concern are for these... These are my prize genetics to grow for the first time and I really want them to do well.  They went in Good Earth seed starter....they hate it!  So i put some Happy Frog in yesterday and I think i better get them into bags of that until they straighten up... I am worried i messed up my soil... sheesh. These were not the first plants unhappy in Good Earth... I love all their other stuff so i thought it would be good. not for me.  They are just barely rooted... at that dangerous root zone when it is sparse roots and the whole little ball can break easily... But i am up for the challange. They are going to die if they stay in that soil stuff. View attachment 002.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2015)

On a happier note the roses are doing fine.View attachment 043.jpg


View attachment 011.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


View attachment 026.jpg


View attachment 041.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (May 22, 2015)

My grandmother always said the white roses are the hardest ones to grow.......looking good rose........ those little plants are going to be fine....... don't baby them to much.


----------



## lyfespan (May 23, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Ok, so now for my problems... See that girl up there with the bad leaves from a few weeks ago? I don't know what that is but i think it has stopped.
> 
> My real concern are for these... These are my prize genetics to grow for the first time and I really want them to do well.  They went in Good Earth seed starter....they hate it!  So i put some Happy Frog in yesterday and I think i better get them into bags of that until they straighten up... I am worried i messed up my soil... sheesh. These were not the first plants unhappy in Good Earth... I love all their other stuff so i thought it would be good. not for me.  They are just barely rooted... at that dangerous root zone when it is sparse roots and the whole little ball can break easily... But i am up for the challange. They are going to die if they stay in that soil stuff. View attachment 226570


I too have been fighting the burn issues with all the clones going into vermifire, so I now create a perlite buffer area around all the roots then fill over with the soil, so far I'm seeing improvements in the shock of going from the cloner to the dirt.


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 23, 2015)

Very nice Rose, i love the roses that was my Gmas favorite i remember helping her with them all the time. all the flowers look great!


----------



## Kraven (May 23, 2015)

Yea my nightshade is not liking the soil I got her in Rose, had some old from a grow before last so mixed it in with the FFOF / FFLW / Perlite mix I use and it's not happy, checked run off since I just use water during veg with this mix and the ph was 5.8, bet money that my dumb behind mixed in fertilized soil with and already hot mix and now I'm too far down the road to re-pot in the new soil mix. I have been giving her a good flush each watering so hopefully by flower I will have the salts washed out of the soil, I been doing this too long to make a rookie mistake like that. All your plants look beautiful Rose, keep up the good work and happy pollen chucking to ya


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2015)

Nice Rose,,very nice.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 5, 2015)

Looks great there Rose. Nice to see those outside girls.  We get pretty hot here too, but it never seems to get the plants down. Just have to water more. That Nurse Larry sure looks similar to the Larry OG we grew last year. she is gonna be a monster!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 5, 2015)

Okay, guess this was last years grow?


----------



## October420 (Jun 5, 2015)

How nice would that be to be able to grow outdoors? I need to retire to Washington state!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2015)

Come on October, bring your wife!!!!


----------



## Kraven (Jun 5, 2015)

Be wary, she will have you working if ya come


----------



## October420 (Jun 6, 2015)

Well I'd have a tough time trying to get my wife out the bayou! A Washington state vacation sounds great.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2015)

Love to have you Oct and your wife. Washington is a beautiful state, not so much where i live, i am in the desert, but the western side is lovely.  I would make ya dinner and share a bowl or 10 with ya.


----------



## October420 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ahh love the desert, I've roots in southern Idaho so I'm familiar with the geography. Sounds like a plan Rose!


----------

